# Gaming Rig 2011 Need Suggesstions



## sr26 (Feb 9, 2011)

AMD Processor Phenom II X4 955 - Model HDZ955FBGMBOX @6.5
Asus 870 Chipset AMD Motherboard Modal -M4A87TD @5
Corsair DDR-III Memory 4GB [2GB x 2}- Model TW3X4G1333C9A @2.4K
Western Digital 500GB SATA 3.5" Internal HDD - Model WD500AADS @1.8K
Logitech G1 Gaming Keyboard and Mouse @1.3K
Coolermaster Elite 430W side window Cabinet - Model RC-430-KWN1 @2.5K
Seasonic Bronze Power Supply 520 Watt Model - S12II-520 @4.1K
Powercolor HD 5450 1GB GDDR-III Graphic Card @3K

Total 26K

Is this a Good config Max Budget 30K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

everything was going well but when i saw 5450 it sucked! 

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 6.7k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 3.9k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
Sapphire/ MSI/ Powercolor HD6850 @ 10k~
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC Blue 500GB @ 1.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total - 30.1k

but please tell which monitor you have and at which resolution you will play games.


----------



## sr26 (Feb 9, 2011)

i will play games @1440*900 and will upgrade the monitor in a time span of 10-12 months
So do i require a GPU like 6850 will the 5570 suffice


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

Get 5770 and enjoy games at max details then
6850 will be overkill.


----------



## sr26 (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a delay in buying.Will buy the PC later like Mid March or 1st week of april
Can u suggest a Sandy Bridge based CPU.No need of  Gpu.Will use onboard graphics currently buy one later.I am not going to overclock so i need the K version since it has HD 3000 graphics.Also I want to have a decent config under 25K Pls suggest one


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2011)

Which card u will add in future?


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 13, 2011)

sandy bridge config will shoot your budget up by 6-7k, if gaming is a priority id stick with AMD and get the 6850(overkill for present monitor? yes but is a future proof option)


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

I would suggest buying sandybridge now and adding a gpu later by saving up. System will be more future proof than any current amd system. If you are not into serious gaming immediately, sandybridge is the way to go but buy it after b3 revision boards arrive.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2011)

yes get sandybridge now and save some moolah for gfx to add later


----------



## sr26 (Feb 14, 2011)

well i will most probably add a GTS 550 when it comes out


----------



## sanithkk81 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Get 5770 and enjoy games at max details then
> 6850 will be overkill.



5770 is a nice card, but which one vapour-x or hawk  And what about hd5850 it'll deliver better performance right? (I don't know about its heating issues)


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ They are old hat. 6xxx series are the way to go now if buying from amd camp.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Feb 15, 2011)

Whether 6xxx series prices are above Rs.10k? I need a graphics card which is below 10k and 256bit(my friend said to me that higher the bits better the performance) with which I can play almost all games like *crysis,World at war, Left 4 dead etc* at least in medium setting. And if possible "futureproof". In a nutshell value for money. Can anyone suggest me a GPU which fits the bill ?

_I'll be using amd athlonII x4 640 processor_


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ Higher bit doesn't indicate higher performance. Same can be said for video memory. The gpu architecture matters the most including the frontend and backend.

Amd radeon 6850 is the best card for you. Check the asus direct-cu variant of 6850. Comes with a great cooler than reference and is highly overclockable.


----------



## sr26 (Feb 15, 2011)

I need the cheapest motherboard supporting SLI
Intel Asus or Gigabyte

Rest of the build this is what i have thought so far
Intel i5 2500K @10K
Corsair 4 GB Ram @2.2K
WD Caviar Green @1.8K
CM Elite 430 @2K
FSP SAGA 500 @ 2K
Will Currently buy a 9500 or 9600 GT 512MB GDDR3 and later upgrade to a better one and use this as PHYSX 3K
Total 21K
Any MB under 10K is required


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

for 10k you will get only crossfire. for sli get a ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 12k.

and why a green?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 15, 2011)

You don't need SLI for Physx, I think.


----------



## sr26 (Feb 15, 2011)

then suggest me a board supporting PHYSX


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 15, 2011)

all boards with 2x PCI E slots can support psysx btw you earlier mentioned you wanted to use 9500GT as physx card but i think you need a physx card of a minimum performance level for physx to work effectively


----------



## sr26 (Feb 15, 2011)

well then what abt the new gt440


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^It will do the job.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 15, 2011)

whats your primary GPU?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2011)

whats happening here
SLIng gt440 with 9500gt ?
what the heck?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

baba he is planning a physx card. but 9600gt or 440(its OEM) are weak. consider a 9800gt or 250 atleast. otherwise if you will sli then no need of separate cards. but what will you sli?


----------



## sr26 (Feb 16, 2011)

i changed ma ming going for a HD 6850 @ 10k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ Wait for the gts 550. Its very near for launch. Might push prices of 68xx series further down. Wait and check its performance cause it will be an unlocked version of gf106 with full 240 shaders.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

yes wait for 550.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

@jassy
ya thats what i was asking
and when is 550 hitting the market?


----------



## sr26 (Feb 17, 2011)

ok i will wait


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

550 will be in march AFAIK.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

March 15th according to rumors & should be avl by April 1st.


----------

